# stockholm tar



## packard82uk

can anyone give me information about stockholm tar

how to apply
how long do i leave it on 
when do i remove it 
how do remove it
any other advice about this product


----------



## Bird_slave

Okay, I had to look up stockholm tar because I've never heard of it. I'm thinking it's pretty close to what we call pine tar. 

I've kept a can of pine tar around for years to treat chickens minor wounds and to quickly and effectively deal with pecking issues. Recently I found another product that I prefer for dealing with wounds, called Vetericyn. I use the vetericyn to treat all wounds now; not just on my fowl, but dogs and cats too. The results are nothing if not amazing. Fast, FAST wound healing.

I'm still a die hard pine tar fan when it comes to being used for pecking issues. Tried the other anti-pecking products - Blu-Kote, Peck No More. Found them to be useless. It's just me, but I think pinless peepers are cruel. 

So I guess I need to ask what you're needing it for? 
For a wound, I would recommend the vetericyn. 
For a pecking issue, the pine tar. It's stinky and messy and a pain to apply. Gave up on using different things for applicators and resorted to using my fingers. Apply a small amount to the area being pecked. Re-apply as needed, but never had a pecking chicken that wanted more than one taste of the foul stuff (pardon the pun). 
Removing it becomes the big issue. All I can say is good luck. A washing with some dawn dish soap will remove some but not all of it. The rest wears off eventually.
Again speaking of pine tar here (stockholm tar may have different labeling), it usually says something on the label about "not for internal consumption". I've never had a bird eat enough of it to harm them. They HATE the taste, thus ending the pecking issue.


----------



## packard82uk

the chicken has been pecked now it got wound 4cm across no skin 
but it now dried up and scabbed up just want to protect the area from pecking so to give time to heal
so i can return it back to the coop with other chicken without fear of pecking it in the area again


----------



## Energyvet

Funny, i remember writing this post to say to isolate and use honey on the wound. That was my vote. Yet, i came back and that first part was missing. Some folks say use blue kote and put them back in. Just voting my conscience.


----------



## kahiltna_flock

I was just going to start a thread on pecking, glad i keep reading first. I have a few hens with large bald spots on their necks. I have checked for any sign of bugs but there are none. I have watched them peck each other. None have broke the skin, but I would like to stop it before it does. Will honey stop the pecking or is it just for wounds? If it just for wounds I am guessing I should be looking for pine tar or blue kote. There is no TSC up here but we have a few feed stores. I have never seen pine tar, not sure about blue kote.


----------



## Bird_slave

Pine tar has been used by old time farmers for decades upon decades. 
You won't find it in the poultry section of your Tractor Supply store or feedstore. Look in the equine section. It's marketed as a dressing for horses hooves. It has antiseptic properties.


----------



## kahiltna_flock

Bird_slave said:


> Pine tar has been used by old time farmers for decades upon decades.
> You won't find it in the poultry section of your Tractor Supply store or feedstore. Look in the equine section. It's marketed as a dressing for horses hooves. It has antiseptic properties.


Ah, thanks.


----------



## packard82uk

paid £10 off ebay


----------



## packard82uk

have used it works well

all the pecking now stopped and the chicken has covered well


----------



## kahiltna_flock

Great. I tried the tea tree oil, it worked for a day or two, it just needs re applied I think. We do have feathers growing back, good sign.


----------



## Bird_slave

kahiltna_flock said:


> Great. I tried the tea tree oil, it worked for a day or two, it just needs re applied I think. We do have feathers growing back, good sign.


 Just a word of advice - tea tree oil is considered toxic for fowl.


----------



## Energyvet

Toxic in concentrated form. Fill a spay bottle with filtered or distilled water and just add a few drops to the spay bottle. Then mist with that. Yes, you do need to reapply almost daily.

Dose makes the poison.


----------



## kahiltna_flock

Wow, good to know. Only used it once, thank goodness they seem just fine. Thank you for sharing your knowledge EV.


----------



## kahiltna_flock

Our feed store didn't have anything in the equine section. But I did find a bottle of stuff for poultry. I think the company is called rooster booster. Anyway, probably similar as blue kote since it goes on blue/purple. Giving it a try. Our days are getting longer so they will get more outside time and hopefully the pecking will stop


----------

